# Low Tide Modulator - Tayda Drill Coordinates



## Robert (May 6, 2021)

Low Tide Modulator Drill Coordinates for Tayda Custom Drill Service
Enclosure size: 1590BB

*Note*: The diameters listed are for a raw aluminum enclosure.   Add 0.2mm to all diameters for powdercoated enclosure.

SIDE A
------------
X = -8.3
Y = -21.3
D = 6.4  (5mm LED lens, adjust accordingly)

X = -31.8
Y = -40.3
D = 12.0

X = -29.2
Y = 42.3
D = 7.15

X = 0
Y = 42.3
D = 7.15

X = 29.2
Y = 42.3
D = 7.15

X = -29.2
Y = 11.9
D = 7.15

X = 0
Y = 11.9
D = 7.15

X = 29.2
Y = 11.9
D = 7.15


SIDE E
------------
X = 0
Y = -20.3
D = 9.525

X = 0
Y = -39.9
D = 9.525

X = 6.7mm
Y = 27.1mm
D = 7.9375


----------



## Robert (May 12, 2021)

And PDF drill template.



			https://forum.pedalpcb.com/attachments/1590bb-drilltemplate_lowtide-pdf.11760/


----------



## fig (May 20, 2021)

Thanks! All the parts have arrived, time to drill.


----------



## JamieJ (May 21, 2021)

I haven’t got one of these PCBs but I’m excited to see the build reports coming through.


----------



## Anxst (Jun 16, 2021)

Any plans on adding the drill coordinates to the PDF? Honestly having the basic coordinates listed in the PDF for all the new documents going forward, and having them listed on the wiki, would be super handy. Finding this took some searching.


----------



## BurntFingers (Jun 16, 2021)

Anxst said:


> Any plans on adding the drill coordinates to the PDF? Honestly having the basic coordinates listed in the PDF for all the new documents going forward, and having them listed on the wiki, would be super handy. Finding this took some searching.


What I'd really really love is coordinates for dual switch 125bs like the terrarium.


----------

